# Sticky  How Much is that Doggie in the Window?



## Ladysmom

Excellent article!

How Much is that Doggie in the Window? The Surprising Economics of Purchasing a Purebred Puppy - Forbes


----------



## Furbabies mom

That's a great article. For someone who had never purchased a puppy before, they'll be surprised to know the initial cost of the dog is nothing compared to what you'll pay for the duration of the dog's life. Take into consideration, grooming and special foods also. Pet insurance for three costs a good bit, but that is one expense I'll gladly pay. I 've been pretty fortunate as far as my fluff's health , but you never know what lies ahead.


----------



## Sylie

Thanks Marj. That article expressed my feelings on the subject. I also maintain that you will surely spend about twice as much on vet bills in the last year of your dogs life, as you spent to buy that adorable puppy.


----------



## michellerobison

People should realize a dog is more expensive than a car,that's what I tell people. By the time you break it all down with just medium quality food ,occasional treats,toys,bed, leash, annualy dog tags, a few grooming essentials like nail and hair clippers and yearly vet care for 15 years... 

We're not talking high end holistic dog food, clothes, oodles of toys, multiple beds:innocent:,matching purses (Pat):HistericalSmiley: a wardrobe of matching collars, harnesses and leashes...:innocent:health maintenance on the scale most of us do on SM...:innocent:, spa days :w00t: etc....

Just simple things and the bare minimum.


Grandpa used to say "no such thing as a free dog".

Last dog Jason found abandoned in Texas, cost him about $100 and he only kept him for a few days until he found a rescue... Good quality food, dog shampoo, flea spray, wormer, leash ,collar, binkie to lay on, toy and some treats.....

People really need to think about that....


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

That's a really good article. Doggies are definitely not cheap! I think some people don't really realize how expensive it could really be.


----------



## pammy4501

Great article. Needs to be a sticky somewhere! Love the "lets do the math" part!


----------



## Ladysmom

Sylie said:


> Thanks Marj. That article expressed my feelings on the subject. I also maintain that you will surely spend about twice as much on vet bills in the last year of your dogs life, as you spent to buy that adorable puppy.


Or if you buy a "bargain" puppy from a backyard breeder or pet store/puppy mill, it won't just be the last year of your puppy's life you'll have big vet bills!

I spent about $5,000 a year on Lady for many, many years. That's why I don't even flinch at paying $2000 for a puppy from a reputable show breeder.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Great article. I feel like I will be saving forever for the right puppy.


----------



## Snowbody

I have a friend who's looking for a dog (a large mix breed) for her son and I wrote her a very long missive all about not getting a designer dog, puppy mills, pet stores, BYBs, finding ethical breeders, looking on petfinder if she wants a mix, rescue, etc. I just sent her this article, Marj. She wrote me back and said after all this info, she might be getting her son a FISH!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane

*A dog costs money, coming from a show breeder, byb, pet store or puppy mill. *You will have vet bills, toy bills, food bills, grooming bills no matter where the dog is coming from.
What I find hypocritical (maybe not the right word to illustrate) is that we emphasize to buy from a reputable/show breeder to avoid later on large vet bills when in effect there is no guaranty that the dog will be healthier. If people say they cannot afford a dog from a show breeder we tell them to get a rescue. But most if not all rescue dogs come from byb, pet stores or puppy mills. So in a way we direct them to get a dog who in the long run will cost them a lot of money and we wanted them to stay a way from in the first place. Then, they try to rescue and are told they cannot get the dog because they have small children or the yard is not fenced.... Sooo what are those people left to do if they want absolutely a dog ? They go and buy from a byb, pet store or puppy mill. 
*What we should be doing is make people aware of what the costs to owning a dog are.* Tell them honestly the pros and cons between show breeder and byb, but making them understand that no matter what choice they make they have to be prepared for normal and unexpected expenses. And it's not cheap.


----------



## MalteseJane

Snowbody said:


> I have a friend who's looking for a dog (a large mix breed) for her son and I wrote her a very long missive all about not getting a designer dog, puppy mills, pet stores, BYBs, finding ethical breeders, looking on petfinder if she wants a mix, rescue, etc. I just sent her this article, Marj. She wrote me back and said after all this info, she might be getting her son a FISH!!!:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:Apparently you did a good job. But even Fish need care and money. Reminds me of my late friend. She bought an aquarium (small one because those can get very expensive too) and some fishes. But what she said about the fish is still bothering me [if one dies it does not matter she can replaced it for 1.25$]. If she did not care if it dies or not, why did she get them in the first place ?? For me a fish is a living being like a dog is.


----------



## hoaloha

MalteseJane said:


> *A dog costs money, coming from a show breeder, byb, pet store or puppy mill. *You will have vet bills, toy bills, food bills, grooming bills no matter where the dog is coming from.
> What I find hypocritical (maybe not the right word to illustrate) is that we emphasize to buy from a reputable/show breeder to avoid later on large vet bills when in effect there is no guaranty that the dog will be healthier. If people say they cannot afford a dog from a show breeder we tell them to get a rescue. But most if not all rescue dogs come from byb, pet stores or puppy mills. So in a way we direct them to get a dog who in the long run will cost them a lot of money and we wanted them to stay a way from in the first place. Then, they try to rescue and are told they cannot get the dog because they have small children or the yard is not fenced.... Sooo what are those people left to do if they want absolutely a dog ? They go and buy from a byb, pet store or puppy mill.
> *What we should be doing is make people aware of what the costs to owning a dog are.* Tell them honestly the pros and cons between show breeder and byb, but making them understand that no matter what choice they make they have to be prepared for normal and unexpected expenses. And it's not cheap.


:goodpost: GREAT post :-D I think this is a MUCH more effective route. Dogs are expensive to take care of and love properly but are SO worth it :-D


----------



## jmm

I think the article has a point IF the breed is one where breeders do health testing and can truly give you a statistically more likely to be healthy pup. That is not the case for Maltese from most breeders.


----------



## 3Maltmom

jmm said:


> I think the article has a point IF the breed is one where breeders do health testing and can truly give you a statistically more likely to be healthy pup. *That is not the case for Maltese from most breeders*.


 
Sadly so


----------



## Canada

Poppy's mommy said:


> Great article. I feel like I will be saving forever for the right puppy.


Kudos to you for saving for what is right!! 
It will all be more than worth it, in the end!


----------



## Canada

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Apparently you did a good job. But even Fish need care and money. Reminds me of my late friend. She bought an aquarium (small one because those can get very expensive too) and some fishes. But what she said about the fish is still bothering me [if one dies it does not matter she can replaced it for 1.25$]. If she did not care if it dies or not, why did she get them in the first place ?? For me a fish is a living being like a dog is.


Indeed, I agree, that is a ridiculous analogy, considering that humans are (usually, baring expensive fertility treatments) free to make, doesn't make them replaceable! Nor should it make fish! Or dogs...:smilie_tischkante:




And that article is stellar! Really sums it ups well!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Canada said:


> Kudos to you for saving for what is right!!
> It will all be more than worth it, in the end!




Thank you so much. I can't wait till the day it happens.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Ladysmom said:


> Excellent article!
> 
> How Much is that Doggie in the Window? The Surprising Economics of Purchasing a Purebred Puppy - Forbes


Thank you, Marj. I just finished reading the article and thought it was excellent and easy to understand. 

I almost missed this thread ... so, needless to say ... I am glad that I didn't. I think this would be a great link to share on the other thread where a recent discussion has been ongoing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MalteseJane said:


> *A dog costs money, coming from a show breeder, byb, pet store or puppy mill. *You will have vet bills, toy bills, food bills, grooming bills no matter where the dog is coming from.
> What I find hypocritical (maybe not the right word to illustrate) is that we emphasize to buy from a reputable/show breeder to avoid later on large vet bills when in effect there is no guaranty that the dog will be healthier. If people say they cannot afford a dog from a show breeder we tell them to get a rescue. But most if not all rescue dogs come from byb, pet stores or puppy mills. So in a way we direct them to get a dog who in the long run will cost them a lot of money and we wanted them to stay a way from in the first place. Then, they try to rescue and are told they cannot get the dog because they have small children or the yard is not fenced.... Sooo what are those people left to do if they want absolutely a dog ? They go and buy from a byb, pet store or puppy mill.
> *What we should be doing is make people aware of what the costs to owning a dog are.* Tell them honestly the pros and cons between show breeder and byb, but making them understand that no matter what choice they make they have to be prepared for normal and unexpected expenses. And it's not cheap.


This is so on target with what I have been thinking.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Apparently you did a good job. But even Fish need care and money. Reminds me of my late friend. She bought an aquarium (small one because those can get very expensive too) and some fishes. But what she said about the fish is still bothering me [if one dies it does not matter she can replaced it for 1.25$]. If she did not care if it dies or not, why did she get them in the first place ?? For me a fish is a living being like a dog is.


When our granddaughter was younger, she asked us to keep her fish (a Beta) here ... for us to take care of it for her. The fish's name was Eric. I swear a fish never got such tender loving care. We even talked to him when he came over to the side of the fish bowl! He lived a much longer life than that kind of fish is expected to live. 

Before I was married ... I was gifted with a pretty fish aquarium. There were neon colored fish, angel fish (that are not very angelic around certain kinds of other fish) and a few other fish, including an adorable tiny catfish. The catfish never grew more than the size of my ring fingernail ... maybe even smaller than that. I loved to watch their different personalities. The catfish would do his thing by zooming up and down the aquarium ... it was so funny to watch. 

At some point, the tank's filter system suddenly went awry. And, I could tell the fish were struggling. I actually ran next door to see if the guys living there knew what to do ... which they had no clue. As the water got murky looking, I tried to put the fish in fresh water in little cups ... to no avail, they died anyway. I was especially heartbroken when the catfish died. I actually buried him in the back yard. Yup ... I know, it sounds nuts. So, Janine ... I know how you feel about living beings. Okay ... I am not fond of roaches.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

jmm said:


> I think the article has a point IF the breed is one where breeders do health testing and can truly give you a statistically more likely to be healthy pup. That is not the case for Maltese from most breeders.





3Maltmom said:


> Sadly so


All I can say is ... Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Kathy Tobacco

michellerobison said:


> People should realize a dog is more expensive than a car,that's what I tell people. By the time you break it all down with just medium quality food ,occasional treats,toys,bed, leash, annualy dog tags, a few grooming essentials like nail and hair clippers and yearly vet care for 15 years...
> 
> We're not talking high end holistic dog food, clothes, oodles of toys, multiple beds:innocent:,matching purses (Pat):HistericalSmiley: a wardrobe of matching collars, harnesses and leashes...:innocent:health maintenance on the scale most of us do on SM...:innocent:, spa days :w00t: etc....
> 
> Just simple things and the bare minimum.
> 
> 
> Grandpa used to say "no such thing as a free dog".
> 
> Last dog Jason found abandoned in Texas, cost him about $100 and he only kept him for a few days until he found a rescue... Good quality food, dog shampoo, flea spray, wormer, leash ,collar, binkie to lay on, toy and some treats.....
> 
> People really need to think about that....


That is so true. Rescues are often more expensive that first month than a purebred. My daughter got a beautiful orange tabby (female- I know not good but she didn't know and I am glad) at the local shelter for Christmas two years ago. It is what she wanted. She had been adopted and brought back because of her vet bills and needs. We ended up paying way over a thousand that first month nursing her back to heath and we didn't even notice she was sick till we got her home and it was way too late (for us because we have hearts) by then. We were smitten. Our vet said shelter cats have 5 typical problems and she had 4 of them. I still don't know that one bullet we dodged with her. She was worth every cent but my purebred siamese cost less her first month of life. A few months ago the same daughter found a tiny kitten trying to cross a busy street and totally abandoned in downtown Atlanta. That kitten had absolutely nothing wrong with her. She was even wormed. I guess someone lost her. She is three months old and ours now. You never know what any animal might "cost". Now my college student has two cats to support!


----------

